# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Pollitas Ponedoras BB

## César Eduardo

Buenos dias srs: Podria alguien proporcionarme *direcciones de proveedores* de Pollitas BB ponedoras, material y equipo para implementar una granja avicola.  Solo encuentro empresas que venden material y equipo mas no las pollitas.   Quizas haya algun productor avicola o alguna otra persona que basada en su experiencia  pudiera guiar o hacer su comentario sobre ese tema y ayudar resolver inquietudes como :  Que raza de gallina seria la adecuada para un clima como el de Piura?Formulacion de alimento balanceado usando lo materiales que tenemos a mano para bajar costos ?Es recomendable el uso de Forraje verde hidroponico en la alimentacion de estas ? en que cantidades ? es complementario ? en que % del alimento podria darse ?Cantidad de Pollitas necesaria para que sea rentable ? Criadas en piso o Jaulas ?Se dice que el huevo tiene diferente sabor mas no contenido nutriconal , es cierto eso ? 
 Muchas gracias y saludos     Temas similares: Manejo de gallinas ponedoras por Internet Busco gallinas ponedoras

----------

